# South Pacific Preservation



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

has anyone dealt with this company? I've heard good things from another contractor that worked for them years ago and i just got signed up with them and started receiving orders


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

Are they located in CA? If so please share info, I ran into the owner at the grocery store and exchanged contact info. I am just weary of working under someone instead of direct. Thanks


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

I was contacted from a company "Pacific Preservation Services" if their the same thing, when i spoke with them about workload it was LIGHT for michigan atleast, didnt really make sense for me for the pay.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't do work with them!!!

They are horrible, another one that promises the world. They will always send you work orders that are past due and spread out all over your coverage area and expect you to do them that day. But you will never get the work orders done correctly to their specs. Each time they send you a work order it will be about 11 pages long and you have to read thru it to figure out what the hell you have to do each time because it is always different. And even for a trip charge you have to upload 3 different pcrs with them fully filled out 


Save your self and skip them!


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Are they the same as south pacific inspections? I 've heard of them....


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sicoupe06 said:


> Are they the same as south pacific inspections? I 've heard of them....


This is who I was speaking to. They are located in the city I live. The last time we worked for non-direct company they subbed out so much work that was sub par they ended up losing the contract and going bankrupt. Which cost us like 90% of a month of invoices and labor upfront costs. you know huuuge mess, so i want to avoid in the future with proper research The owner seemed very professional and Educated on this work, just looking for feedback.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

So I'm guessing it what Johanna or her husband you spoke to?


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh im not doing any work for them after i talked to them for about 5 minutes or less and i hung up.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

I talked to them a few times....how are they with pricing btw? Never saw their price sheet...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If they are "subbing" you should tell them no....right now in this industry if you sign up with ANYONE subbing work there is a 95% chance you will not be paid as there is just too much tourmoil right now and the ROM's and UOM's are all starting to have payment issues and will not be around much longer...unless a company has a direct contract...ie..a national I would not take the chance...


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

SPI floods craigslist with their ads. No one seems to last too long with them. They mainly sub out Corelogic. I gave them a shot for a few months. Was not worth my time and the girl who works there and her name starts with an "S" was a PITA. I told them to hit the road. Plan on being forced to call a hazmat company to remove the hazards at every property for $10 per gallon, then waiting to get reimbursed by SPI. Don't even try to remove them yourself either, you will not get paid for it. Ended up being a hassle because every property seemed to have some sort of hazmat in it. Instead of them calling the hazmat company and paying themselves, they make you do it. I told them give me a work order with the work and another for the hazmat. Nope! They put them both on the same work order so you are forced to do them both. Oh yeah, plan on most of your debris bids being cut also. I told them they were the only company that I ever dealt with that cut my bids almost every time. Not even Safeguard does that to me. I hated them with a passion. Soon you will be hating them also.


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh yeah and it is not South Pacific Preservation, the company is called South Pacific Inspections (SPI).


----------

